
Full Emails Between MIT Digital Currency Initiative and IOTA Foundation Leaked - mbgaxyz
http://www.tangleblog.com/2018/02/24/full-emails-ethan-heilman-digital-currency-initiative-iota-team-leaked/
======
TaylorGood
Props to Ethan hammering them. He forced action.

~~~
mbgaxyz
Did you read the emails? Your conclusion is the opposite of nearly all the
comments here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency/comments/7zztey/full...](https://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency/comments/7zztey/full_emails_of_ethan_heilman_and_the_digital/)

